# DVR Recording Icons Missing



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Had to replace my Hopper (hard drive died) and we noticed all new recordings have the Dish default icon (instead of the programs icon.) Chatted Dish Tech support and after 90 min of troubleshooting, I just asked them to send me a new receiver. 

Then it went down hill... I was told the problem I'm having is a know issue and they would NOT send me another receiver. I asked if they could send me the Hopper with the sling internal instead. I was told yes, but they would want a 24 month commitment. The Hopper with the sling internal has 2gb of memory vs. 720k for the older Hopper. I was told the guide issue was not a problem with the newer Hopper. 

I have a second Hopper and its running the same software version as my other and it works fine. But Dish tells me its a software issue.

As Dish would not exchange my Hopper, I asked them to remove the maintenance plan. If they won't honor it, why pay for it.

I know this is not big deal, but all I wanted is Dish to try replacing the receiver. NOPE... NADDA... TUFF......


Did the normal, reboot, unplug, and check switch. No change.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

When did you replace the hopper? I've seen mine do this at random times but usually within a couple days the icons will come back. Maybe it just needs to go thru a couple reboot cycles. :shrug:


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

TheGrove said:


> When did you replace the hopper? I've seen mine do this at random times but usually within a couple days the icons will come back. Maybe it just needs to go thru a couple reboot cycles. :shrug:


Just last week.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

How do you have the timers set up? Manual timers?


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

[email protected] Network said:


> How do you have the timers set up? Manual timers?


Timers were restored from the old Hopper. I also tried on demand recording and they also failed.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Dish called me and offered to replace my Hopper.... Problem solved.


----------



## plwilliams (Sep 16, 2003)

I have exactly the same problem after receiving a replacement Hopper w/o sling. Every recording I transferred back to the Hopper from an EHD has the Dish logo tile, and all new recordings have the the same logo tile. After over an hour of chat, the CSR apparently gave up trying to figure it out and told me:

"I apologize that there is no immediate solution to your issue" ; "at this time we do not have an estimated time for resolution for this issue. Please allow some time for our engineering department to research and resolve this". 

The only option given was to wait for a possible software update. A replacement Hopper was not offered, nor did I request one. Had I been told that a Hopper with Sling would fix the issue I'd possibly opt to get one.
This is really frustrating......having the tiles as the only option is bad enough, but when every tile looks exactly the same it's not always easy to find the recording I'm looking for.


----------



## walker17 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have the same problem. I have called 4 times with same reply, " the eng. dept is working on it". Well it has been almost two months now and everything I have tried has failed. I went to dish support forum and was told the same thing. Asked if it could be a problem with the hopper and was told no, it is a software problem. Tommiet, a replacement hopper fixed it? Maybe they will do the same for me, but was not offered that option, nor a hopper w/sling Sure hope something can be done soon!


----------



## plwilliams (Sep 16, 2003)

During my chat with the CSR it was suggested that my files may be corrupt after the transfers between the Hopper and EHD and back again. I doubt that is the case as when I check DishAnywhere I can see all the correct icons [I have a Sling adapter, not a Hopper w/ Sling].


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I can only speak to the 922... With the 922, when I record something I have a thumbnail on the recording. When I move that recording to my external hard drive it doesn't always keep that thumbnail. IF I move it back to the 922, it only seems to get the thumbnail IF that same program is airing sometime in the current 9-day EPG data.

So... if I had recordings on a failing 922, archived them, then restored them to the replacement 922... I would assume I would only get thumbnails back for programs currently in the 9-day window at the time I restored them.

The Hopper is based on similar code to the 922, so I wonder if the same thing happens there.

It doesn't appear like the recordings themselves store the thumbnail data once archived... rather they just act as a pointer... and that pointer can become broken and non-fixable unless the program comes on again. Periodically I see old recordings get thumbnails back suddenly and then I see that the program is airing again somewhere.


----------



## plwilliams (Sep 16, 2003)

I wish it was the same issue you experienced with the 922.....at least then you had hope of getting the thumbnails back. 
Not only does the Hopper not care whether or not the program is in the current guide, it's using dish logo thumbnails for all brand new recordings as well as for those that were transferred back and forth. It's really getting frustrating finding a recording, among over 300, when every thumbnail looks the same.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, that's a lot worse than my experiences with the 922... which does make me think something is wrong... but hard to say if you have a defective receiver OR if there is a software glitch that they can address.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Dish replaced both my Hoppers with Hoppers/with sling. Problem solved. No commitment and no added cost. Just asked nicely...

On a side note...

The Hopper 2 is light years faster than the Hopper 1. 720kb vs. 2GB of memory helps. The guide is faster and the 30 fast forward is really quick.


----------



## plwilliams (Sep 16, 2003)

tommiet,
thanks for the follow up. You mentioned in an earlier post that Dish called you and offered to replace your Hopper. Do you know what prompted their call to you? I've had zero follow up by Dish after the long chat that basically said I was out of luck until an engineer figured it out. I honestly doubt that an engineer is even looking at my problem :nono2: .


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

plwilliams said:


> tommiet,
> thanks for the follow up. You mentioned in an earlier post that Dish called you and offered to replace your Hopper. Do you know what prompted their call to you? I've had zero follow up by Dish after the long chat that basically said I was out of luck until an engineer figured it out. I honestly doubt that an engineer is even looking at my problem :nono2: .


I used the Dish CEO email and they called me back in less then 30 min.... Again, be nice in your email and they have the ability to fix your problem. 
[email protected]

I also agree that no one is probably looking into this issue. It was working and it quit. Seems easy to determine the software update that broke it and look into that update. It's a minor issue, but a loss anyway.

Good Luck!

Tom


----------



## plwilliams (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Tom.
I followed your example and sent a 'nice' email requesting assistance.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

plwilliams said:


> Thanks Tom.
> I followed your example and sent a 'nice' email requesting assistance.


Let me (and everyone else,) know how it goes.

tom


----------



## BonefishPaul (May 10, 2007)

I am having the same issue as well. Had to have my original Hopper replaced after 2 years due to hard drive failure. I specifically requested to have a Hopper w/Sling unit sent to be sent as a replacement. The Dish CSR assured me I would receive a Hopper w/Sling in 2 to 3 days. Of course, I receive my delivery and it's not the Hopper w/Sling as I was promised, but the original Hopper w/o Sling. So I am very frustrated and disappointed with the misrepresentation from the Dish CSR as she made me feel like she couldn't get me off the phone fast enough. Now I have to deal with none of the icon art working (only shows Dish logo) and it looks like there won't be a solution to fix the problem anytime soon. I too am going to email [email protected] to see if they can help.


----------



## plwilliams (Sep 16, 2003)

BonefishPaul said:


> I too am going to email [email protected] to see if they can help.


Good luck and be sure to post if you hear anything. I haven't heard back yet, but I wasn't expecting the 30 minute response that tommiet received


----------



## plwilliams (Sep 16, 2003)

I never got a response to my email to the ceo, but last nights update to S602 seems to have fixed the problem, at least for new recordings. I guess I'll just have to live with the older recordings showing the dish logo


----------



## RJT (Mar 11, 2015)

I realize this thread is old now, but I am having the same problem and a replacement Hopper w/ Sling did not fix it. In fact 2 replacements did not. [...]

EDIT 2 days later: I thought I was going to have to live with this problem when Dish indicated they didn't know what caused it but had complaints from some people about it and were 'looking into it.' Well this morning, a few days after installing the latest Hopper replacement, it is suddenly showing program logos instead of channel logos in the DVR window.

Checking with the Menu button, looks like it had a software update yesterday afternoon, then I turned it off overnight, and I guess after rebooting this morning, it's fixed. I'm so pleased. Hope if anyone else is having this issue it will also get resolved!


----------

